# Welcher Film ist der nÃ¤chste den ihr euch ansehen wollt?



## xaberz (17. April 2013)

hey ho,

welcher Film ist der nächste den ihr euch ansehen wollt?

Greets


----------



## Firun (17. April 2013)

Star Trek Into Darkness


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Star Trek Into Darkness




!


----------



## Knallfix (17. April 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Star Trek Into Darkness



!


----------



## Aun (17. April 2013)

Iron Man 3 und DANN Star Trek - Into Darkness


----------



## spectrumizer (17. April 2013)

Oblivion. Und natürlich Star Trek: Into Darkness ...


----------



## Firun (17. April 2013)

Also fassen wir zusammen, Iron Man3, Oblivion und dann natürlich Star Trek: Into Darkness!!!


----------



## Yiraja (17. April 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Star Trek Into Darkness



star trek !


----------



## Schrottinator (17. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nahefa (18. April 2013)

oblivion


----------



## Aun (18. April 2013)

oblivion ist nicht schlecht, schon gesehen. mal ein bischen was anderes. zeiht sich aber auch ne ganze weile


----------



## win3ermute (23. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JEV-I_JWwqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. April 2013)

Hangover 3

Der 2. Teil war zwar ziemlich genau dasselbe wie der 1., aber egal... Hangover ist Pflicht!


----------



## NoHeroIn (20. Mai 2013)

Im Kino? After Earth.

Zu hause? Der Hobbit.


----------



## Masura1 (1. Juni 2013)

Momentan steht bei mir noch auf dem Plan

Fast and Furious 6 und Hangover 3


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. Juni 2013)

Man of Steel


----------



## mewexi (4. Juni 2013)

monster uni


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Juni 2013)

mewexi schrieb:


> monster uni


----------



## JuneQWE (6. Juni 2013)

naja einer ist schlecht, hab da ne ganze reihe die ich gern schauen will

hab immer ne Liste damit ich nix verpeile 

World War Z **favourite**
Seelen* *favourite**
The Company you keep
R.I.P.D **favourite**
Gravity
The Grandmaster
Wolverine
Kick Ass 2 **favourite**
Tribute von Panem 2
Thor 2 **favourite**
R.E.D 2
After Earth **absolute favourite**
Men of Steel **absolute favourite*

*


----------



## Steffi007 (10. Juni 2013)

Ich will unbedingt den großen Gatsby sehen.
Da warte ich schon soo lange drauf


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Juni 2013)

morgen abend Man of Steel.
wobei wenn man sich das mal überlegt ist stahl lange nicht mehr so gut oder so mächtig (von der bedeutung) wie er einst war.

also man of stainless steel :-)


----------



## Seheri (16. Oktober 2013)

Insidious: Chapter 2 

Freu ich mich schon lange drauf. Am Dienstag gehts ins Kino.


----------



## Magdalena82 (17. Oktober 2013)

Öhm gute Frage, ich freue mich auf die 4. Staffel von The Walking Dead.


----------



## Tiyanah (2. Dezember 2013)

hobbit 2 :3


----------



## Bandit 1 (2. Dezember 2013)

Jo, Hobbit 2 in hoffentlich 2D ( sonst halt mit "Anti 3D Brille")   

Dann kommt ja erst mal nix dolles.


----------



## zoizz (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich, unverbesserlich. Lief der schon auf Sky?
Need Minions!


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (11. Dezember 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich, unverbesserlich. Lief der schon auf Sky?
> Need Minions!



Ja (also Teil 1)


----------



## zoizz (7. Januar 2014)

Nach dem Trailer heute habe ich direkt "The Wolf of Wall Street" auf die 2do Liste genommen.
Ich mein: Ein McConaughey zusammen mit DiCaprio unter Anweisung von Scorsese? Kann nur gut werden!


----------



## Yakiros (7. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOTSPbJVOHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



An dem Film führt für mich dieses Jahr kein Weg vorbei! 
Start: 10. April


----------



## shadow24 (11. Februar 2014)

geiles teil:

http://www.filmjunkies.de/news/sabotage-red-band-trailer-schwarzenegger-57492.html


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Februar 2014)

Lego - The Movie
First try!


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich werd als nächstes auch den LEGO-Film anschauen, zusammen mit Frau und den Kindern. Die Trailer verheißen Gutes und als LEGO-Spieler der frühen 90er sowieso Ehrensache.


----------



## DerAndi01 (27. Januar 2015)

Bad Neighbors auf Sky Anytime am Wochenende


----------



## ExortInvoker (4. Februar 2015)

Taken 3 würde ich mir gerne ansehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2015)

Interstellar 

 

Ich weiß noch wie geflasht ich im Kino saß. Hab ihn nicht nochmal gesehen seitdem (also auch nicht nochmal im Kino), freue mich schon so extrem auf die BlueRay.


----------



## HerrGun (6. Februar 2015)

Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay
Avengers 2 - Age of Ultron
Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere


----------



## Rabaz (23. März 2015)

Star Wars VII.  

 

Nur noch 269 Tage, 3 Stunden, 52 Minuten und 40 Sekunden  

 

 

Harrison Ford wohl mit Rollator dann, aber von mir bejubelt.


----------



## Ziegenbart09 (3. April 2015)

Fast and Furious 7


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. April 2015)

Ich gucke in der Regel jeden Abend einen Film.


----------



## Spielecastle (7. Mai 2015)

Im Kino Star Wars 7, was ich heute im Fernsehen anschaue, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2015)

Mad Max -> Jurassic World -> Star Wars Episode VII


----------



## Derulu (18. Mai 2015)

Star Wars Episode VII

 

Warcraft ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2015)

Pixels


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Juni 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mad Max -> Jurassic World -> Star Wars Episode VII


----------



## johnp9 (14. Juli 2015)

Terminator, jemand schon gesehen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2015)

1  Suicide Squad
2. Suicide Squad
3. Suicide Squad
4. Warcraft
5. Superman v Batman


----------



## Tikume (15. Juli 2015)

Attack on Titan.

 

Wäre schön wenn er ins Kino kommen würde aber ich bezweifle es.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Juli 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 1 Suicide Squad
> 2. Suicide Squad
> 3. Suicide Squad
> 4. Warcraft
> 5. Superman v Batman


 

fixed it :>


----------



## Tikume (15. Juli 2015)

Der einzige Superhelden Film der was getaugt hat war eh Watchmen 

Der Rest ist mit Glück Popcorn-Kino und mit Pech kommt Superman drin vor.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Juli 2015)

ehhhhww...watchman. die chaostruppe mit batman verschnitt.

dann lieber megamind.


----------



## Rexo (6. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N08oMrX0UMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Robert Carlyle <3 bester Schauspieler


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2015)

Robert Carlyle hat mir in Once Upon a time und Stargate jedenfalls sehr gut gefallen.

 

lol ...

 

You chopped him off, you even labeled him!

I label EVERYTHING!


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2015)

@Tikume an der gleichen stelle musste ich auch grinsen 

 

finde seine Darstellung von Mr. Gold/Rumpelstiltskin einfach nur gut freue mich wie n Keks auf Season 5 ,

 

Black Swan/Ema Swan und Merida da kommen bestimmt noch mehr sehr gute Charactere Staffel 4 wahr sehr gut mit Ursula,Malefice und Cruella DeVill mit dem ende hatte ich uberhaupt nicht gerechnet


----------



## SpiritualKane (23. September 2015)

Her
Pixels

Später mal..
The Hateful Eight
Suicide Squad

.. und dann nochmal etwas später..
The Big Short (Trailer hat mir sehr gefallen!)


----------



## Carlita93 (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde mir gerne "The Walk" in 3D anschauen, weil ich glaube, dass das in §D echt spannend werden könnte.


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2015)

Dädädädääääää däääääääää dädädädääääääääääädäääääääää dädädädääääääääääääääädääääääääääääääääääää dädädädäääääääääääää


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dädädädääääää däääääääää dädädädääääääääääädäääääääää dädädädääääääääääääääädääääääääääääääääääää dädädädäääääääääääää


trällerst du gerade die james bond musik?


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2015)

Das ist doch die Karnevals Kapelle aus den öffentlichen rechtlichen tv die damit ankündigt der witz wurde erzählt jetzt könnt ihr lachen


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> trällerst du gerade die james bond musik?


Also Craig-Ablehner eher nicht. *g*


----------

